
Ask HN: Other communities like HN? - NinjaX
As HN is focused on tech only, do you guys know of similar communities (quality of commentary&#x2F;discussion) around the web that focuses on other niches?
======
lainon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384680)

------
thetricia
dev.to, had pretty good experiences with it

------
tosh
lobste.rs

barnacl.es

reddit (some of the subreddits)

